# My badass mix



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

these r all gettin on fine so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i've got a spare tank waiting incase things get nasty but i'm hopeful it'll work as it has soo far (4 weeks) without no aggression


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

this will end in tears


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Tick tock tick tock
> [snapback]1193095[/snapback]​


So true.









That snakehead will do away with all in time.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Tick tock tick tock
> ...


definalty keep and eye on them...redline will tear a new one into those fish...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Innes said:


> this will end in tears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Tick tock tick tock
> [snapback]1193095[/snapback]​


Couldn't have said it better









It would be such a waste if one of those fish (probably the African pike) get damaged or even worse...... Not a wise mix if you ask me.

Keep a close eye on them, good luck


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers i will be watching closely for any signs of aggression!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Innes said:


> this will end in tears
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Tick tock tick tock
> [snapback]1193095[/snapback]​


eheheheeh nothing to say...everything said


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ronzz said:


> cheers i will be watching closely for any signs of aggression!!
> [snapback]1193946[/snapback]​


Post up a picture of the SH ripping into the others atleast since you insist on doing this.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like hes stalking them in that picture there :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ronzz said:


> cheers i will be watching closely for any signs of aggression!!
> [snapback]1193946[/snapback]​


Hope you can react fast enough , snakeheads are no joke.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I've had my snakehead with other fish for at least 2 months now and all it has done is made him eat more as he has competition for food, he hasn't snapped at any of the fish yet. Yeah maybe in time as he gets bigger but he's really chilled at the minute and i think he likes having company rather than being on his own


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

ronzz said:


> I've had my snakehead with other fish for at least 2 months now and all it has done is made him eat more as he has competition for food, he hasn't snapped at any of the fish yet. Yeah maybe in time as he gets bigger but he's really chilled at the minute and i think he likes having company rather than being on his own
> [snapback]1195653[/snapback]​


In matter of time...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I know the snakehead is gonna have to live alone in the future!! but because he is still young he gets on ok with the red devil and the pike.


----------

